# Ibm Model-m Uk Keyboard (the Clicky One)



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Gentlemen, do any of you have an old-style IBM Model-M "clicky" keyboard lying around that you want to part with? It must be a UK-layout one. Mine finally died.

If so, let me know what you want for it.

I hope someone's got one.

Colin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, I used to love these... I hear theyve become quite collectable. Good luck in your search


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I threw one out about 6 months ago :cry2:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Colin

You have PM

Nick


----------

